# THERA BAND VS THERA TUBE.



## sohy3010 (May 23, 2010)

WHICH ONE IS MORE POWERFULL???
WHICH ONE IS MORE ACCURATE???


----------



## sohy3010 (May 23, 2010)

WHICK ONE DO U PREFER???


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

With the same pull weight and the same shot size and all other things being equal, the flats shoot faster. I can only say as far as accuracy that I shoot flats better. -- Tex


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

if you perform a search I tested some tubes my self and showed the (very emphirical) observation here. I think most tubes are unusefull for targhet or hunting due to the pull force needed to operate them. Ok I am not Jorge, I know, but I stuck with four strands yellow or single green because over that drow was a pity. I have no difficoulties with 8 strands 2040 cinese


----------



## JxMAN25 (May 29, 2010)

are the thera tubes suitable for hunting??? where can you buy them? thanks jesse


----------



## Pinkynukka (Apr 30, 2010)

the theratubes and therabands are available on ebay.



JxMAN25 said:


> are the thera tubes suitable for hunting??? where can you buy them? thanks jesse


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

JxMAN25 said:


> are the thera tubes suitable for hunting??? where can you buy them? thanks jesse


I think you can easly hunt with them. Someone else will gave you the correct ball caliber-tube colour ratio. I have had some kills just with 4 strands yellow and a quite long set (20 cm fork pouch instead my abitual 13-15) and 8,6 mm lead balls. wouldn'go over green cause they seems me stiff and slow


----------



## JxMAN25 (May 29, 2010)

stelug said:


> are the thera tubes suitable for hunting??? where can you buy them? thanks jesse


I think you can easly hunt with them. Someone else will gave you the correct ball caliber-tube colour ratio. I have had some kills just with 4 strands yellow and a quite long set (20 cm fork pouch instead my abitual 13-15) and 8,6 mm lead balls. wouldn'go over green cause they seems me stiff and slow
[/quote]

ok cool. now i just need to know which ones to use with .44 lead balls. did you make bentrod slingshot? how did you make your jig and what are you using for the peices to bend the rod around. thanks jesse


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

JxMAN25 said:


> are the thera tubes suitable for hunting??? where can you buy them? thanks jesse


I think you can easly hunt with them. Someone else will gave you the correct ball caliber-tube colour ratio. I have had some kills just with 4 strands yellow and a quite long set (20 cm fork pouch instead my abitual 13-15) and 8,6 mm lead balls. wouldn'go over green cause they seems me stiff and slow
[/quote]

ok cool. now i just need to know which ones to use with .44 lead balls. did you make bentrod slingshot? how did you make your jig and what are you using for the peices to bend the rod around. thanks jesse
[/quote]

hi jesse, i made the jig with a column drill, a piece of 4 mm steel and some bolts and pipes I had around in the garage, it worked







. The wire is ss 6 mm that is more than enaught for any kind of bands and tubes. I added a soldering where the two wires meets, at the top of the handle, but did not rearly feel it was necessary. As said this has been my first dankung stile catty, then I have bought and made others (like the baby-cougar you can find in post "confession of a thief"). I do hunts with them and my preferred combo is 8 strands 2040 (about a dozen pigeons in two days) but often I use also the yellow 4 theratube trands: sweet draw and good impacts.

Ps if you are going to use a strong two strands tubes you rearly don't need a jig of any kind becasue you can realize a fork with folded tips and slipp tubes over them.


----------



## JxMAN25 (May 29, 2010)

stelug said:


> are the thera tubes suitable for hunting??? where can you buy them? thanks jesse


I think you can easly hunt with them. Someone else will gave you the correct ball caliber-tube colour ratio. I have had some kills just with 4 strands yellow and a quite long set (20 cm fork pouch instead my abitual 13-15) and 8,6 mm lead balls. wouldn'go over green cause they seems me stiff and slow
[/quote]

ok cool. now i just need to know which ones to use with .44 lead balls. did you make bentrod slingshot? how did you make your jig and what are you using for the peices to bend the rod around. thanks jesse
[/quote]

hi jesse, i made the jig with a column drill, a piece of 4 mm steel and some bolts and pipes I had around in the garage, it worked







. The wire is ss 6 mm that is more than enaught for any kind of bands and tubes. I added a soldering where the two wires meets, at the top of the handle, but did not rearly feel it was necessary. As said this has been my first dankung stile catty, then I have bought and made others (like the baby-cougar you can find in post "confession of a thief"). I do hunts with them and my preferred combo is 8 strands 2040 (about a dozen pigeons in two days) but often I use also the yellow 4 theratube trands: sweet draw and good impacts.

Ps if you are going to use a strong two strands tubes you rearly don't need a jig of any kind becasue you can realize a fork with folded tips and slipp tubes over them.
[/quote]

ok thanks man. i am wanting to start making a few of the dankung style slingshots. could you send me a few pics of your jig so i can get a better idea of how im going to do myne? my adress is [email protected]
my idea for the jig is to get a metal plate and bend it 45 degrees so i can put it in a vice and then drill the holes where i want them and then bolt on the bolts that have the flat part half way up the lenght of it? would this work.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

*Hi JxMAN25 *


I have not the jig anymore, I gave it as a present toa friend, who is san artists, and did see a sort of face in it.























But I sent You the original drawing with measures I got from another forumJhope it helpes. Yes you can fold it for the vice or better solder some supporton back: lot easier


----------



## JxMAN25 (May 29, 2010)

stelug said:


> *Hi JxMAN25 *
> 
> 
> I have not the jig anymore, I gave it as a present toa friend, who is san artists, and did see a sort of face in it.
> ...


ok thanks man for all the info when you say 2040 are you talking thera tubes? are all 2040 the same color or do i need to know what color? thanks jesse


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

JxMAN25 said:


> *Hi JxMAN25 *
> 
> I have not the jig anymore, I gave it as a present toa friend, who is san artists, and did see a sort of face in it.
> 
> ...


ok thanks man for all the info when you say 2040 are you talking thera tubes? are all 2040 the same color or do i need to know what color? thanks jesse
[/quote]

no: if you perform a search on this forum on thera-tubes your will finds specs of thifferent colors: yellow is low power i use doubled then you grow green and red
2040 are chinese tubing, extremely thin but yet with good powe. I buy them from dankung site and like a lot for hunting.
hope it helpes


----------

